# Stop by to Shop! Visual-Punk Dress, Young-Royal Shirt, Cosmos Seeds



## Cutesy (Apr 19, 2020)

Able's is selling a couple of cute things including all variations of the lace/ruffle/headdress getup.
Nook's is selling R/W/Y seeds of cosmos, hyacinths, and tulips.
Bam is crafting Mountain Standee. He is located north right behind the Town Hall.
I dropped a few of my extra DIY cards and random items in front of the airport. Feel free to take what you need, but no more than 1 per person please!
I may be semi-afk so please just be respectful of my island. Only inviting around 3 visitors at a time via PM to avoid too much congestion.
Tips appreciated but nothing is required!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd like to visit!

Edit: Whoa!!! What a beautiful and well thought out town! I wanted to keep exploring but I didn't want to take up space for longer than was fair.
Thank you so much for sharing your town and the DIY!


----------



## Pocahannie (Apr 19, 2020)

May I please visit


----------



## dev1l (Apr 19, 2020)

oo! i would luv sum cosmo seeds? mind if i payed a vist?? <3


----------



## fortheroadkill (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello! Would love to visit to look at Ables and get the DIY


----------



## danib (Apr 19, 2020)

May I visit for the DIY please?


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I please come over? And get the diy?


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 19, 2020)

All have been PM'ed so far. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still available!


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 19, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> I'd love to come if you're still available!


PM'ed! I will stay open for probably another hour or so!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you so much <3 On my way


----------



## Alicia (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## swagdra (Apr 19, 2020)

i'd like to visit please!


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 19, 2020)

Feather Orb said:


> I'd like to visit!
> 
> Edit: Whoa!!! What a beautiful and well thought out town! I wanted to keep exploring but I didn't want to take up space for longer than was fair.
> Thank you so much for sharing your town and the DIY!


Aw tysm, that's very kind!  Feel free to come back the next time I open up!


----------



## Sami (Apr 19, 2020)

Hiya! Are you still open by chance?


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 19, 2020)

Hii!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi I’d like to visit!


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 19, 2020)

Sami said:


> Hiya! Are you still open by chance?


Yes, I will send you the code as soon as I have more room!



Lotusblossom said:


> Hii!


Hiya! Did you want to come visit?


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 19, 2020)

Would love to be on the list if you're still going! Love getting new flowers <3


----------



## lichen (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still open.


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 19, 2020)

mkyoshi7 said:


> Hi I’d like to visit!


PM'ed!



LemonadeQT said:


> Would love to be on the list if you're still going! Love getting new flowers <3





lichen said:


> I'd love to visit if you're still open.


Sure! I will PM you guys after this current batch


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to come by if you have room!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if you are still accepting visitors!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 19, 2020)

may i visit please? ^^


----------



## Aarrianna (Apr 19, 2020)

May I please visit?


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 19, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I'd love to stop by if you are still accepting visitors!





punctuallyAbsent said:


> may i visit please? ^^


PM'ing now!


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 19, 2020)

I get it if that was your cutoff since it has been over an hour since you said you'd like to close, but I'd love to stop by if you'd allow!!


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 19, 2020)

Aarrianna said:


> May I please visit?





diamond is unbreakable said:


> I get it if that was your cutoff since it has been over an hour since you said you'd like to close, but I'd love to stop by if you'd allow!!


You guys will be my last two for now!  I'll send the code as soon as this current group clears out a bit.


----------



## LillyKay (Apr 19, 2020)

Doh! too late.


----------



## Cutesy (Apr 19, 2020)

LillyKay said:


> Doh! too late.


So sorry, I need to go charge my Switch  I hope you can come by another time!


----------

